# running extension from outside garden hose faucet



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I ran water out underground to my garden area using 3/4" PVC pipe. Here is my connection to the hose bib on the side of the house.










I used the Y connector but you do not need it if you don't want to use the hose bib at the house. The copper color flex pipe is a water heater connection pipe. You need a 3/4" hose to 3/4" pipe fitting to transition the threads from the bib (hose thread) to the flex (pipe thread).

I disconnect and drain the pipe for the winter.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Sweet - that's exactly what I was thinking. Have you had any issues with it, and how long have you used it? Your climate is the same as mine.

Do you leave it turned on at the house at all times (except winter)? That's what I plan - it will be pressurized the whole time out to the far end where my regular hose connects.

Finally - I did have a backflow preventer at the bib but it was faulty so I just removed it. I hear they are so stagnant hose water (or bacteria/bugs crawling into an open hose end) don't enter the main water supply of the house.

Do you think this is useful? If I'm building this, it would seem I might as well add one to the bib.

I used to think the backflow preventers were pressure releases (like if the hose pressure got too great, it would blow off some water harmlessly at that valve, saving burst hoses). I wonder is such a device exists.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

This is the 3rd year with no issues. I do not have a back flow device on mine but I do not think it would hurt. I am on a well and I leave mine on all the time (except winter).


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

denemante said:


> Finally - I did have a backflow preventer at the bib but it was faulty so I just removed it. I hear they are so stagnant hose water (or bacteria/bugs crawling into an open hose end) don't enter the main water supply of the house.
> 
> Do you think this is useful? If I'm building this, it would seem I might as well add one to the bib.


If the output end of your extension hose can ever be in a situation where it could back siphon water, it must have a backflow preventer by code to prevent contamination of the potable water system. Back flow can happen if there is a water main break and your water system loses pressure. Contaminates could then get sucked back into the city water system and contaminate your neighborhood water as well as your own system.

Backflow prevention is not an option but is mandatory for responsible thinking folks. So yes, by all means install a backflow preventer.

HRG


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Regrdless of the situation or application, every outside spigot must have a backflow preventer. And there are stainless steel hoses available with the proper fittings and in several sizes. That would allow a simple twist disconnect.


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Thanks rjniles,

I love it when people solve my problems for me.

I owe you one!


----------

